# Convert BLUETOOTH keyboard TO wired keyboard



## Cecyclik (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi! I am wondering if this is something feasible.

I love working with the Microsoft 6000 wireless keyboard. Its ergonomy is perfect for me. I worked often more than 16h in a row without experiencing any pain.

At my new job, they won't allow it because it is wireless and the IT dept has a politic against such peripherals.

Is there any way to convert that bluetooth keyboard into a wired one? If so who would be a good person to consult to have it done (or can i do it myself???)

Thanks!!!


----------

